

I have seen the future, and the future is Xbox Kinect   - derekc
http://blogs.forrester.com/james_mcquivey/10-06-14-i_have_seen_future_and_future_xbox_kinect?cm_mmc=RSS-_-MS-_-1709-_-blog_27

======
koeselitz
Yeesh. That articles very... erm... enthusiastic. Sounds like somebody's had
too much of that "conference coke" I hear so much about.

~~~
robosox
Agreed. At first I couldn't tell if this was an Onion-style article satirizing
the type of kool-aid that's passed around at these kind of conferences.
Actually, if you read it that way, it's pretty amusing.

That said, if he's really passionate about it, more power to him. Personally,
I think Kinect is overhyped but will find a niche audience and grow from
there.

